# encyocratella olivacea



## JasonCrowl (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anyone own one of these?  I have seen them on this site once or twice....I think they look awesome!!!   All I know is that they're from Africa and I believe they're arboreal.    I would be VERY interested in picking one up, so if anyone knows where to get one, please let me know....I'm sure others would be interested as well....also, what is the best setup for them..thanks folks for the help....jason:?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=143187

read post 61.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 3, 2009)

yup.....exactly...id pay what i had to to get on tere just not around....you would probly be better off going to africa and getting one yourself....because their even hard to get in europe....minly because there just plain hard to get....but trust me if i could get a few id definatly try my hardest to breed them to get a good few here in the states....same goes for P. subfusca as well....


----------



## RottweilExpress (Feb 3, 2009)

They go for about $100 here in Sweden, was awhile ago now though.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 3, 2009)

must be nice........i fell in love with this species since i first saw a pic of one!...havent found one since


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got plenty of females (5) here in the states... really need a male! 

Eric


----------



## codykrr (Feb 3, 2009)

ill take a female!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 4, 2009)

My little goober is growing up!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## codykrr (Feb 4, 2009)

jeeze! that is just not right...how you guys rub it in that you have one!....  the 2 tarantulas i REALLY want i cant seem to get!  P. subfusca(dark color form) and the beauty above....i love arboreal Ts and if i could own them all i prolly would  also....hows the temperment of the E. olivacea anyway?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 4, 2009)

codykrr said:


> hows the temperment of the E. olivacea anyway?


Reminds me of P. irminia.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 4, 2009)

hmmm....interesting...i figured it would be a little more aggresive or some reason...guess thats why assumptions are never right...ps...if you want ill be glad to take that off your hands


----------



## james (Feb 4, 2009)

*lol*

Well I brought some in a while back but they all sold out. I know a couple people have 4-5 of them so maybe a male will pop up for all Erics females. I will try to get some more in.
James


----------



## CodeWilster (Feb 4, 2009)

I've got a little one. They are a really cool T. As much as I want it to be a female, sounds like it turning out to be a male would be for the better. It's funny how everybody is making this T sound like the Holy Grail, because reptist had several for sale and were about $179. He had a sale and I got mine for $4 less than that price, shipped! He had them on his list for a couple weeks too :?  I see they are hard to find now though.
Anyway I've been wondering what it's like sexing these guys for those who know. Mine should be sexible next molt I'm guessing. I understand that this species is one of the few theraphosids that lack actual spermathecae. So I guess you gotta look for a bulb-less flap right? Anybody have a female molt pic?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 4, 2009)

code, im not trying to make this species seem like the holy grail if you were implying that about me. not saying you are, but to me arboreals of any kind are awsome. and when i see one i dont have i want it...especially when there ow. also not to mention, these arent the easiest to come by. and yet with there amazing price tag, they still sell like crazy. simply put, i have been looking for a dark color form p subfusca for a year and havent got one yet due to how fast they sell, and now its the same for this species...i guess i just miss all the good oprotunities. maybe some day....and also thanks for pointing out sexing issues, i didnt know this species lacks spermacathe (spelling?), but you learn something new every day


----------



## CodeWilster (Feb 4, 2009)

codykrr said:


> code, im not trying to make this species seem like the holy grail if you were implying that about me. not saying you are, but to me arboreals of any kind are awsome. and when i see one i dont have i want it...especially when there ow. also not to mention, these arent the easiest to come by. and yet with there amazing price tag, they still sell like crazy. simply put, i have been looking for a dark color form p subfusca for a year and havent got one yet due to how fast they sell, and now its the same for this species...i guess i just miss all the good oprotunities. maybe some day....and also thanks for pointing out sexing issues, i didnt know this species lacks spermacathe (spelling?), but you learn something new every day



Wasn't directed at you, just thought it was interesting how easily I found one. I guess it was just a matter of being in the right place at the right time  And yes this species does not have spermathecae I know that for sure, I would just like to see a pic of a female's molt to know exactly what to look for!!!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 4, 2009)

yeh now you got me wanting to see a molt too....


----------

